# Armpits to shave or not?



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Been Toying with doing it for a while but not sure if il regret it once iv done it. I.e irritating stubble etc.

Feeback from anyone who does it would be good.

Cheers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I trim mine mate TBH stops me getting to sweaty, no stubble and not as gay ( unless your competing)


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

I think trimming may be the way forward.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmnn..dunno If I like the idea of shaving my pits....I kinda like mirroring French girls.

'Do you know that French girls don't shave thier pits?' What film was that from?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

GET rid of the hair .....no hair is a must !!! ;-)


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

use number 4 on electric trimmer. Bald pits = gay and irritating stuble, but since on gear my hair grows to ludicrous lengths - some were over 5" long I kid you not - so have to trim as the ammonia stench (ginger/fire crotched) was becoming unbearable.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Jem said:


> GET rid of the hair .....no hair is a must !!! ;-)


Everywhere Jem? Like....everywhere?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BillC said:


> use number 4 on electric trimmer. Bald pits = gay and irritating stuble, but since on gear my hair grows to ludicrous lengths - some were over 5" long I kid you not - so have to trim as the ammonia stench (ginger/fire crotched) was becoming unbearable.


LOL B - that's too grim to contemplate this time of the day  you know I like a bit of ginge ...but 5 inches :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Hmnn..dunno If I like the idea of shaving my pits....I kinda like mirroring French girls.
> 
> 'Do you know that French girls don't shave thier pits?' What film was that from?


home alone 1 reps for that like:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Everywhere Jem? Like....everywhere?


you're allowed some on your head [arms & legs off season] :thumb:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Jem said:


> you're allowed some on your head [arms & legs off season] :thumb:


Nah...I like looking like groundskeeper Willy...can't even grow that much hair on my chest anyway and all the other places it keeps me warm in the winter...and what else would I have to stroke??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Nah...I like looking like groundskeeper Willy...can't even grow that much hair on my chest anyway and all the other places it keeps me warm in the winter...and what else would I have to stroke??


Are you ginger too :confused1: Oh my - they are gonna have to start a sub forum for ginges at this rate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

shave your armpits...thought its standard now lol

armpits,chest,pubic hair - shaved


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jordanwlkp said:


> shave your armpits...thought its standard now lol
> 
> armpits,chest,pubic hair - shaved


Indeed :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> GET rid of the hair .....no hair is a must !!! ;-)


Even armpit hair? Look like a [email protected] with shaved armpits!! I shave everywhere (except legs) else when I start to look like a bear though.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Even armpit hair? Look like a [email protected] with shaved armpits!! I shave everywhere (except legs) else when I start to look like a bear though.


Hairy armpits make me boak :lol: :lol: :lol: ...LOL Tom sort it out before you don that vest for rams' show :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> Hairy armpits make me boak :lol: :lol: :lol: ...LOL Tom sort it out before you don that vest for rams' show :thumb:


I'm wearing a vest? I'll get Av to make me one:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> I'm wearing a vest? I'll get Av to make me one:thumb:


yes with sequins - just need to find a suitable caption for it now :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: LMAO


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> GET rid of the hair .....no hair is a must !!! ;-)


x2



Jem said:


> you're allowed some on your head *[arms & legs off season]* :thumb:


no!! all off ,year round!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> I'm wearing a vest? I'll get Av to make me one:thumb:





Jem said:


> yes with sequins - just need to find a suitable caption for it now :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: LMAO


I've got a collection of sequined vests n t's from Avril,recently added black superman vest with red diamontes i think it is :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well tis what I prefer Bri - but most men seem to have a problem with it hunny ! I have a fair few from av as well - must ask for some more YAY ! oooh I could have a superfrisky one or something LOL


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TBH I would shave more but at the rate it grows I can't be ar5ed.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Takes too long, don't have the time. Furry like a young bear cub


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> TBH I would shave more but at the rate it grows I can't be ar5ed.


Let's hope your next woman doesnt take that kind of attitude then tom eh  



LittleChris said:


> Takes too long, don't have the time. Furry like a young bear cub


PICS Chris :thumb:

* yeah well maybe not :lol: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Even armpit hair? Look like a [email protected] with shaved armpits!! I shave everywhere (except legs) else when I start to look like a bear though.


Gotta agree with the armpit thing, if ur competeing fair enougth but otherwise u might as well just put a skirt on and call ur self mary :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> Let's hope your next woman doesnt take that kind of attitude then tom eh


But women don't have to shave chest, stomach, ar5e hair, all round back of legs and beard (well not all) :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> I've got a collection of sequined vests n t's from Avril,recently added black superman vest with red diamontes i think it is :lol:


I got a black vest with *leafy* on back and superman sign on front, off av :thumbup1: Not had balls to wear it except to train at home tho yet :lol: One day when super hench like you bri


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I shave armpits they aren't that hairy tho and im not a hairy person tbh. But always shave pubic region as well. Only hair on my body tbh is my lower legs and head lol.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

leafman said:


> Gotta agree with the armpit thing, if ur competeing fair enougth but otherwise u might as well just put a skirt on and call ur self mary :whistling:


Awaits bri's off season avi 



WRT said:


> But women don't have to shave chest, stomach, ar5e hair, all round back of legs and beard (well not all) :lol:


LOL knew that was coming .....

we were discussing armpit hair if you recall :whistling:



SK-XO said:


> I shave armpits they aren't that hairy tho and im not a hairy person tbh. But always shave pubic region as well. Only hair on my body tbh is my lower legs and head lol.


see that's better - the young ones know the score :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> see that's better - the young ones know the score :thumb:


Young ones :ban: :laugh:

Im the same age as WRT, I think?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I shave armpits they aren't that hairy tho and im not a hairy person tbh. But always shave pubic region as well. Only hair on my body tbh is my lower legs and head lol.


Dont you get itchy when the hair grows back :confused1:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Well I was talking to a german exchange student a while back and he said at home it's seen as pretty gross to have that same clump of sweaty hair under your arms for your whole adult life, therefore he shaves his. That sort of changed my perspective on the armpit issue lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> But women don't have to shave chest, stomach, ar5e hair, all round back of legs and beard (well not all) :lol:


Im sure I could google a few interesting photos...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> Awaits bri's off season avi
> 
> :thumb:


Naa that dont count, bri would also wear skirts and would call himself by a womans name :whistling:  Surly this proves my point :thumb:

Only joking bri !!!! Come to think of it im actually not joking lmao h34r:

ps.. if it was out of conrtol then id trim it mayb a number 2 all over lol.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

all i like is the hair on my head.i hate body hair.wish could take a pill and remove it all completly forever.its pointless.number one on the clippers for me underarms.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I couldn't imagine not; the move I shave, the more I like it. I started with arms, then chest, then starting trimming my legs and arms. I shave completely for shows, and trim damn near almost all off every week with a hair buzzer.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 11, 2010)

I did shave my pits, but I found I got sweat marks in T-shirts real quick as there is nothing to absorb it! I trim them and use shampoo to wash them every morning so they're sparkly clean - but they seem to serve to practical a use to completely remove.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Naaa trim the pubic region i shaved it once was itchy as sh!t lol. Never shaved my legs/arm pits, i had my leg waxed once but only in one place:confused1:the things that go on when on a rugby tour are mad. I also had my pubic pubic region waxed once....never again, waxing in general....never again!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

Wax them, its the only way!


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

Used to all the time but latest GF made me stop!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bloody should rename the board and url to www.uk-ginger.co.uk.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

WRT said:


> TBH I would shave more but at the rate it grows I can't be ar5ed.


What he said.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I was thinking about shaving but don't really fancy shaving my legs or armpits. Was wondering if I would looked weird being hairless everywhere except my legs and armpits.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No, plenty of people naturally have no chest/back hair etc.

Personally i shave everywhere apart from my legs, only way to go IMO.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Men shaving armpits is a step too far. Chest and back wigs and crab ladders need to go, but armpits is woman territory.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Acee said:


> Used to all the time but latest GF made me stop!


You did what your girlfriend told you? :lol: There's a good boy.


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

wax it off lol


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

WRT said:


> You did what your girlfriend told you? :lol: There's a good boy.


Ha Ha only on the condition that

I shave her:thumb:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Just trimmed them with a 9.5mm on the clippers. Seems to be a good length. Think il stick with that for a while.


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Men shaving armpits is a step too far. Chest and back wigs and crab ladders need to go, but armpits is woman territory.


i agree


----------

